

Firefighters Don’t Fight Fires - yummyfajitas
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/07/firefighters-dont-fight-fires.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+marginalrevolution%2Ffeed+%28Marginal+Revolution%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
nodata
Interesting, but that first graph's y axis is a little misleading.

